# Jackson Keong Discus



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

Here are some of my fish from Jackson Keong. enjoy


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice do you have any pics of them in water?

display or breeding?


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks TBemba. They are still under quarantine. I will post some photos of them under water and video link soon.

Vansu


TBemba said:


> Very nice do you have any pics of them in water?
> 
> display or breeding?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Makes me wanna start a Discus system again ...


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

make a comeback Sea MunnKey 


Sea MunnKey said:


> Makes me wanna start a Discus system again ...


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

That was more than 15 - 20 years ago. Back when I knew the Discus President .. Bob Wilson and the brother's on Broadview (discus store) ....

Maybe one day ...


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a link to the youtube video 2 weeks in QT


----------



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

What are the prices for them? Sizes? When will they be out of quarantine? Is there a video you can take of them without the flash on the camera? Can't see colors of the fish very well. They seem to eat well in the video but can't see their coloration due to the flash. Can you take some pictures of them in the tank with a tank light on with the lights in the room off or something to show the fish a bit more clearly with better coloration?


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a better video. If you like these fish please pm because I am not a sponsor on this forum. Thanks


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

And here are some photos with better lighting


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

vandiscus said:


> make a comeback Sea MunnKey


Maybe one day ... but with planted & nice driftwoods & not a bare tank system like before ... LOL


----------

